# Beat a dead horse



## Garbo

To repeatedly bring up a particular topic with no chance of affecting the outcome is _*beating a dead horse*_.  Is there something comparable in the Italian?

I'm not going to try to translate literally because it won't mean anything.  Vero?

Grazie tante in anticipo


----------



## Lorena1970

Combattere contro i mulini a vento.


----------



## Matrap

Anche: "Combattere una battaglia persa".


----------



## Garbo

Lorena, grazie "to tilt at windmills."      

Matrap, si dice "to fight a losing battle."  Bene!  

Prenderò uno!


----------



## rrose17

In English the expression "tilting at windmills" I always thought meant to fight battles that weren't really there. This isn't the same as beating a dead horse, which is already been talked about ad nauseum and there's no hope.


----------



## MR1492

So, rrose, you're saying we're beating a dead horse discussing this topic some more?


----------



## rrose17

MR1492 said:


> So, rrose, you're saying we're beating a dead horse discussing this topic some more?


Ok! Ok! I meant "This isn't the same as beating a dead horse, which refers to something that has already been talked about ad nauseum and there's no hope."

Sheesh! You're so sensitive.


----------



## CPA

Come direbbe Paul: "argomento già ampiamente discusso".


----------



## Odysseus54

I would go with something like " .. e' inutile parlarne/insistere "


----------



## Lorena1970

Allora mi viene in mente  "essere una lima sorda"


----------



## Blackman

Bellissima, era un pezzo che non sentivo qualcosa di veramente nuovo...da dove l'hai presa?


Lorena1970 said:


> Allora mi viene in mente "essere una lima sorda"


----------



## Nunou

Secondo me corrisponde a "_è una perdita di tempo_" oppure "_è come battere la testa contro il/un muro_"

Buona giornata a tutti!


----------



## effeundici

A uno che ritira fuori sempre gli stessi argomenti triti e ritriti direi: "Non rivangare sempre le stesse cose".

Per i non italiani dico che il verbo è ri-vangare cioè vangare (scavare) di nuovo, immagino per dissotterrare cose che erano già state sepolte.


----------



## Nunou

Mi viene in mente che se si gira e rigira intorno ad un argomento senza riuscire ad arrivare ad una conclusione, in italiano 
diciamo anche "senza riuscire a cavare un ragno dal buco" ma non sono sicura che sia applicabile a questo contesto.


----------



## london calling

I usually say "to flog a dead horse" (not that _to beat_ is wrong, of course).

@Nunou: we say "to beat your head against the wall" as well.

The WR  dictionary translates it as_ pestare l'acqua nel mortaio_.


----------



## curiosone

Maybe I'm just an over-sensitive horse-lover (if I were a Brit, I'd be from Newmarket!), but "beating" or "flogging" a dead horse has (for me) connotations of extreme and excessive cruelty, which I'm not hearing in the Italian.  I equate it (in English) _almost_ to  "hitting/kicking a man when he's down" - although the "flogging" phrase also adds a sense of useless repetitiveness.  Maybe I'd choose an idiomatic phrase something like "menare il can per l'aia" which isn't an exact translation, but includes a literal sense of excessiveness (and even cruelty).


----------



## Matrap

Potrebbe essere: "Sprecare il (proprio) fiato?"


----------



## london calling

curiosone said:


> Maybe I'm just an over-sensitive horse-lover (if I were a Brit, I'd be from Newmarket!), but "beating" or "flogging" a dead horse has (for me) connotations of extreme and excessive cruelty, which I'm not hearing in the Italian. I equate it (in English) _almost_ to "hitting/kicking a man when he's down" - although the "flogging" phrase also adds a sense of useless repetitiveness. Maybe I'd choose an idiomatic phrase something like "menare il can per l'aia" which isn't an exact translation, but includes a literal sense of excessiveness (and even cruelty).


I'm also an animal lover, Curio, but the expression holds no connotation of cruelty to me at all ( I use the expression quite happily but would never flog a horse!).  I agree with what rrose says, which in the end is the same as the definition I found in the link I posted in my last post, I quote:

_This is a reference to something that is entirely pointless and cannot result in any productive end

_And I think_ WR's pestare l'acqua nel mortaio _translates that idea perfectly. _Menare il can per l'aia_ is slightly different, it means to talk about something endlessly, withouit ever coming to the point/to a conclusion, but it could work well here, I agree.


----------



## Rival

curiosone said:


> Maybe I'm just an over-sensitive horse-lover (if I were a Brit, I'd be from Newmarket!), but "beating" or "flogging" a dead horse has (for me) connotations of extreme and excessive cruelty, ...




What you're missing is that the horse is already dead, so nothing anyone does to it can be 'cruel'.

Whether, or not, there was pre-death cruelty is not addressed by the idiom -- quite possibly there was not.
.


----------



## Nunou

In linea con "_pestare l'acqua nel mortaio", _tra i vari modi dire italiani che fanno riferimento ad animali, trovo anche_ "fare la barba all'asino" - "soffiare il naso ai cammelli". _Concordo sul fatto che_ menare il can per l'aia _in questo contesto potrebbe starci benissimo ma qui "menare" credo significhi portare in giro/condurre e non picchiare. 
Passando a frutta e verdura, trovo anche: _è come spremere un limone già spremuto/ una zucca vuota_.


----------



## Odysseus54

london calling said:


> I'm also an animal lover, Curio, but the expression holds no connotation of cruelty to me at all ( I use the expression quite happily but would never flog a horse!).  I agree with what rrose says, which in the end is the same as the definition I found in the link I posted in my last post, I quote:
> 
> _This is a reference to something that is entirely pointless and cannot result in any productive end
> 
> _And I think_ WR's pestare l'acqua nel mortaio _translates that idea perfectly. _Menare il can per l'aia_ is slightly different, it means to talk about something endlessly, withouit ever coming to the point/to a conclusion, but it could work well here, I agree.




I disagree on 'menare il can per l'aja' - it means 'to beat around the bush', very different from 'to beat a dead horse', at least the way it's used here.

Chi 'mena il can per l'aja' is trying not to get to the point.  I believe "beating a dead horse" is about insisting on a moot point, on something that is already decided and cannot be changed etc.  I don't think there are in Italian any metaphors with the same meaning referring to horses or other animals, mortars and pestles etc etc.

" Look , you are beating a dead horse here "  =  " Stai insistendo/ritornando su una cosa gia' decisa/superata "   - if we want to render the exact meaning.

By the way - 'menare' , in this context, does not mean 'to beat', it means 'to lead' , "to walk the dog around the yard".  It's a somewhat literary use of the word that is all but obsolete in contemporary standard Italian.


----------



## Lorena1970

Blackman said:


> Bellissima, era un pezzo che non sentivo qualcosa di veramente nuovo...da dove l'hai presa?



Non ne conosco l'origine, me lo diceva (in bolognese: "t'è una lemma sorda" o qualcosa del genere  ) la mia prozia  fin da quando ero molto piccola se insistevo continuamente sullo stesso argomento ( o lo tiravo fuori di nuovo) per ottenere qualcosa o per avere ragione anche se mi era stato detto di piantarla perché tanto l'argomento era chiuso e non la spuntavo. C'era anche un altro detto sempre a proposito di questi atteggiamenti che però ora non ricordo (ero rompipalle da piccola, si capisce?!!!). Se lo recupero lo posto!



london calling said:


> _pestare l'acqua nel mortaio _ _Menare il  can per l'aia_



I agree with Ody on "menare il can per l'aia". It also means to pretend to do something whilst doing nothing, for instance to chat chat chat about things that will never be done.


----------



## curiosone

Rival said:


> What you're missing is that the horse is already dead, so nothing anyone does to it can be 'cruel'.
> 
> Whether, or not, there was pre-death cruelty is not addressed by the idiom -- quite possibly there was not.
> .



I certainly do not pretend to be better than "nativi" at finding an appropriate translation/phrase.  But in the original English what I sense (and you evidently don't) is a disrespect of the dead animal (even though I accept it's a figurative phrase, it had a REAL origin at one point).  If I were kicking or flogging a dead human, you'd probably find it more objectionable.  For me it's equally bad.


----------



## Odysseus54

'Lima sorda' pero' mi pare sottolinei il carattere subdolo, silenzioso ecc. di chi insiste, piu' che il fatto che la cosa su cui si insiste e' gia' decisa, conclusa ecc.


----------



## Lorena1970

Odysseus54 said:


> 'Lima sorda' pero' mi pare sottolinei il carattere subdolo, silenzioso ecc. di chi insiste, piu' che il fatto che la cosa su cui si insiste e' gia' decisa, conclusa ecc.



No, sbagli, non è questo il  senso. Non c'è nessuna implicazione legata all'essere subdoli o silenziosi(diresti a  una bambina piccola che è subdola?  ), anzi! Il riferimento è proprio al rumore monotono della lima (da falegname credo) che continua a limare anche quando non c'è più niente da limare (le interpretazioni su Google che dicono che significa "agire nell'ombra" e simili sono sbagliate!). Una lima sorda è una persona che  continua e continua e continua e insiste anche quando un'argomento è  esaurito o quando nessuno più presta attenzione all'argomento.


----------



## Odysseus54

Lorena1970 said:


> No, sbagli, non è questo il  senso. Non c'è nessuna implicazione legata all'essere subdoli o silenziosi(diresti a  una bambina piccola che è subdola?  ), anzi! Il riferimento è proprio al rumore monotono della lima (da falegname credo) che continua a limare anche quando non c'è più niente da limare (le interpretazioni su Google che dicono che significa "agire nell'ombra" e simili sono sbagliate!). Una lima sorda è una persona che  continua e continua e continua e insiste anche quando un'argomento è  esaurito o quando nessuno più presta attenzione all'argomento.



Fonti, a parte Lorena ?

Te lo chiedo perche' per me invece le interpretazioni che ho visto su Google corrispondono a come ho sempre sentito usare il modo di dire.  Detto in altre parole, magari sei tu che ti sbagli.


----------



## Lorena1970

Odysseus54 said:


> Fonti, a parte Lorena ?



A Bologna si intende nel modo che ho detto, ne sono certa al 100%. Le fonti (spero) posso procurartele più avanti: mi posso informare dalla mia ex-prof di italiano, ora amica, ma mi ci vuole un po' di tempo...Non mancherò di riferire, appena so.

edit: ho visto che il detto è riportato anche qui (pur se senza spiagazione), dizionario italiano-riminese (e infatti si usa anche in Romagna, dove ho passato 4 mesi all'anno per molti anni...)

PS: Ody, non volebo essere "tough", sorry... E' che è tale l'esperienza d'uso che davvero mi pare insensato usare il detto per alludere a qualcuno subdolo che agisce nell'ombra! Poi se in qualche regione italiana ha questo senso, non lo so. La mia esperienza riguarda l'Emilia-Romagna, come ho detto, e sul significato in quell'area geografica davvero non ci piove!


----------



## Nunou

In effetti _essere una lima sorda_ ha varie interpretazioni, alcune ufficiali altre meno e altre (diverse fra loro) del tutto bolognesi.

http://www.treccani.it/vocabolario/sordo/

http://www.lastradaweb.it/article.php3?id_article=2940

http://www.lastradaweb.it/article.php3?id_article=2940

http://barillagroup.com/corporate/it/home/teaser/blog/BarillaBluTeam/110601-Amicizia.html  (Alessandro)

http://boblog.corrieredibologna.corriere.it/2010/01/03/slang_bolognese_5a_puntata_agg/


EDIT:...trovo anche un'interpretazione milanese 

http://books.google.ch/books?id=unX...wAg#v=onepage&q=essere una lima sorda&f=false

...e un altro link Treccani molto interessante http://www.treccani.it/vocabolario/lima1/ che direi ingloba quasi tutte le interpretazioni viste finora. Naturalmente l'ho trovato per ultimo...


----------



## Lorena1970

Nunou said:


> In effetti _essere una lima sorda_ ha varie interpretazioni, alcune ufficiali altre meno e altre (diverse fra loro) del tutto bolognesi.



Ho visto i tuoi link e resto davvero sorpresa...! Qui (per quanto può contare questo link) è definito come "quelli che ci danno e ci danno finché ottengono quello che vogliono". Ora però, non voglio essere una lima sorda...! (Mi informerò meglio, ma vi assicuro che nella mia personale esperienza, è sempre stato usato come ho descritto...!)
E' altresì vero che, invece, "essere una lima" significa (a Bologna) essere tirchi. Ma non mi risulta che "limasorda" enfatizzi la tirchieria, affatto!


----------



## Nunou

Lorena,
ci siamo incrociate mentre aggiungevo qualcosa al mio intervento precedente. Nell'ultimo link, mi pare resti fuori l'essere tirchi che apparentemente è solo bolognese. Ciao.

Per quanto riguarda invece  *Menare il can per l'aia *ho trovato la seguente definizione: "portare le cose per le lunghe, prendere tempo in modo da non concludere nulla. L'aia è uno spazio troppo ristretto per potarvi in giro un cane da caccia che vuole spazi più ampi". Come supponevo e altri hanno confermato, qui menare significa portare in giro il/girare in tondo col cane...e alle cose. Niente altro. 

Buona serata a tutti.


----------



## Lorena1970

Ho aperto una discussione nel forum Solo Italiano per andare a fondo in attesa di fonti più chiare della mia esperienza personale. A chi interessasse...


----------



## Odysseus54

Lorena1970 said:


> Ho visto i tuoi link e resto davvero sorpresa...! Qui (per quanto può contare questo link) è definito come "*quelli che ci danno e ci danno finché ottengono quello che vogliono*". Ora però, non voglio essere una lima sorda...! (Mi informerò meglio, ma vi assicuro che nella mia personale esperienza, è sempre stato usato come ho descritto...!)
> E' altresì vero che, invece, "essere una lima" significa (a Bologna) essere tirchi. Ma non mi risulta che "limasorda" enfatizzi la tirchieria, affatto!



Il significato che a me pare piu' 'giusto' e' quello che ho messo in neretto, e continua a non corrispondere a 'to beat a dead horse', eventualmente a 'not to take no for an answer' o simili.

Per il resto, attenzione - qui abbiamo un intreccio di modi di dire standard, regionalismi, idioletti.. si rischia di fare confusione, mi sa.


----------



## Lorena1970

E che ne dite di:
_To beat a dead horse = lottare/combattere per una causa persa._
Non mi sembra sia  stato già detto.


----------



## Nunou

Formulata così no, mi pare non sia stata detta ma, in uno dei suggerimenti iniziali, Matrap aveva detto qualcosa di molto simile, anzi qualcosa che significa praticamente la stessa cosa.


----------



## Lorena1970

Nunou said:


> Formulata così no



Infatti è un altro modo di dire quanto Matrap ha detto nel post#3.


----------



## Rival

curiosone said:


> I certainly do not pretend to be better than "nativi" at finding an appropriate translation/phrase. But in the original English what I sense (and you evidently don't) is a disrespect of the dead animal (even though I accept it's a figurative phrase, it had a REAL origin at one point). If I were kicking or flogging a dead human, you'd probably find it more objectionable. For me it's equally bad.





Do I sense goal posts being frantically moved ? 


curiosone said:


> ... "beating" or "flogging" a dead horse has (for me) connotations of extreme and excessive cruelty, ...




mysteriously transmogrifies into


curiosone said:


> ... a disrespect of the dead animal ...





 
.


----------



## Nunou

"I feel like I'm beatin' a dead horse
And I don't know why you'd be bringin' me down"
(_Guns N' Roses - Dead Horse_)

Are we beating dead horses here?


----------



## london calling

Nunou said:


> Are we beating dead horses here?


Quite definitely! Maybe it's time to sum up all possible translations into Italian - lo fai tu?


----------



## Nunou

london calling said:


> Quite definitely! Maybe it's time to sum up all possible translations into Italian - *lo fai tu*?




*No grazie*......per carità...non voglio rischiare di risvegliare nuovamente quel povero cavallo esanime!!!
Apparentemente ci sono molti modi di dirlo...che ognuno si assuma la responsabilità della sua scelta!


----------



## Lorena1970

Grazie al forum Solo Italiano ho trovato la soluzione che conferma che il significato da me suggerito (essere noioso e assllante, inutilmente tedioso, insistere inutilmente e significati affini) è esatto e contemplato da un dizionario, vedere QUI.Capire  l'antifona: dizionario  dei modi di dire con esempi d'autore. Zanichelli. (cliccare su "cerca" che è già impostato, cliccare tenendo premuto il tasto destro per un po' prima di rlasciarlo. Scusate ma il link se no non si apre  Buona fortuna ).In caso il link facesse le bizze potete vedere QUI il post #15. Ahaaaaaaa! Sospirone di sollievo! Via allego anche il JPG, ovvia!


----------



## L'Enrico

da 'NTC's American Idioms Dictionary':

*beat a dead horse* = to continue fighting a battle that has been won; to continue to argue a point that is settled. 
- _Stop arguing, you have won your point. You are just beating a dead horse_.
- _Oh, be quiet. Stop beating a dead horse_.

il 'McGraw-Hill's Dictionary of American idioms' ha una definizione leggermente diversa:

*beat/flog a dead horse* = to insist on talking about something no one is interested in, or that has already been thoroughly discussed.
- _The history teacher lectured us every day about the importance of studying history, until we begged him to stop flogging a dead horse_.
- (Jill) _I think I'll write the company president another letter asking him to prohibit smoking._ - (Jane) _There's no use beating a dead horse, he's already decided to let people smoke.

_(Quest'ultimo esempio è un po' strano; sembra contraddire la definizione del primo dizionario)


E.


[Edit: oops. Mentre stavo scrivendo il mio post s'è aggiunta tutta una pagina di commenti. Sorry]


----------



## Lorena1970

L'Enrico said:


> da 'NTC's American Idioms Dictionary':
> 
> *beat a dead horse* =  to argue a point that is settled.
> 
> il 'McGraw-Hill's Dictionary of American idioms' ha una definizione leggermente diversa:
> 
> *beat/flog a dead horse* = to insist on talking about something that has already been thoroughly discussed.
> 
> - (Jill) _I think I'll write the company president another letter asking him to prohibit smoking._ - (Jane) _There's no use beating a dead horse, he's already decided to let people smoke.
> 
> _(Quest'ultimo esempio è un po' strano; sembra contraddire la definizione del primo dizionario)



Non mi pare che le due definizioni si contraddicano né che l'esempio contraddica alcuna delle due definizioni...


----------



## L'Enrico

Lorena1970 said:


> Non mi pare che le due definizioni si contraddicano né che l'esempio contraddica alcuna delle due definizioni...



Ciao, 

Il primo dizionario sembra mettersi solo dalla parte di chi l'argument l'ha vinto, e sembra voler dire "stai cercando di ammazzare uno che è già al tappeto".
Il secondo dizionario invece si mette anche dalla parte di chi un causa l'ha persa (come il secondo esempio), ed in questo caso la traduzione, per quanto approssimativa, non può più essere quella di prima; oppure dalla parte di chi c'ha i cosiddetti stracciati dal sentirsi ripetere tutti i giorni le stesse inutili cose (come il primo esempio), ed anche in questo caso la traduzione non può essere quella di prima.
Personalmente io l'ho sentito usare solo nel senso del primo dizionario.

E.


----------



## london calling

Lorena1970 said:


> Non mi pare che le due definizioni si contraddicano né che l'esempio contraddica alcuna delle due definizioni...


Infatti. Così come non contraddice la definizione data dall'OP e neanche il link che ho postato che parla delle origini (inglesi, non americane) e il significato dell'espressione.

Aggiungo solo che personalmente ho sempre utilizzato _flog_ a dead horse (de gustibus...).

Enough's enough! We really are flogging a dead horse now!


----------



## longplay

london calling said:


> Infatti. Così come non contraddice la definizione data dall'OP e neanche il link che ho postato che parla delle origini (inglesi, non americane) e il significato dell'espressione.
> 
> Aggiungo solo che personalmente ho sempre utilizzato _flog_ a dead horse (de gustibus...).
> 
> Enough's enough! We really are flogging a dead horse now!



LONDON, mi pare che non valga la pena di BATTERE SULLO STESSO CHIODO, ormai SIAMO AD UN PUNTO MORTO !!!! Sarebbe una FATICA DI SISIFO !
Che ne dici ?


----------



## barking fellows

_There's no use beating a dead horse, he's already decided to let people smoke.  _(Quest'ultimo esempio è un po' strano; sembra contraddire la definizione del primo dizionario)

(quote #41)

In questa frase, se s'intende dire "_non c'è bisogno d'insistere affinché si decida a lasciar fumare la gente, l'ha già fatto",_
io direi _Non c'è bisogno di _*sfondare una porta aperta*. Voi che ne dite?


Se invece s'intende dire "_è inutile insistere affinché NON faccia fumare nessuno (ORMAI ha deciso di lasciar fumare)"_, vanno bene le traduzioni già ampiamente discusse...


----------



## puli_dog

barking fellows said:


> _Non c'è bisogno di _*sfondare una porta aperta*


Hi, and nice to see we belong to the same barking brotherhood

Actually at first I also thought about _sfondare una porta aperta_, but the OP says:


Garbo said:


> To repeatedly bring up a particular topic with no chance of affecting the outcome is _*beating a dead horse*_


And, being the poster a native, and thus assuming he's giving us the exact meaning of the english idiom, then I see a small difference between the two:
"Beating a dead horse" (and, so sorry for the poor horse, but since he's already dead I prefer it to "menare il *can* per l'aia") is conveying the meaning of a sort of  "idle talk" adding opinions that won't change a bit the outcome of the discussion
"Sfondare una porta aperta" in my opinion means, instead, "to add a redundantly agreeing opinion or confirmation on a subject that has already gained an unanimous approval"

What about "_rivangare_ i soliti (vecchi) argomenti" ?

Woof!


----------



## rrose17

Yes, it seems that "sfondare una porta aperta" is synonymous with "preaching to the choir"  (everyone agrees with you, why are you talking about it?) which is not the same as beating a dead horse which means that you keep insisting on an idea that has already been decided in another way.


----------



## barking fellows

Yes, rrose and puli_dog, I was answering post#41, not the OP...

@puli_dog, menare il cane does not mean beating him, it means leading him..like already said in previous posts...


----------



## london calling

barking fellows said:


> Se invece s'intende dire "_è inutile insistere affinché NON faccia fumare nessuno (ORMAI ha deciso di lasciar fumare)"_, vanno bene le traduzioni già ampiamente discusse...


È questo il significato.


----------



## puli_dog

barking fellows said:


> menare il cane does not mean beating him, it means leading him


Of course, I know! But fhe other interpretation was serving better my joke


----------



## Odysseus54

barking fellows said:


> _There's no use beating a dead horse, he's already decided to let people smoke.  _(Quest'ultimo esempio è un po' strano; sembra contraddire la definizione del primo dizionario)
> 
> (quote #41)
> 
> In questa frase, se s'intende dire "_non c'è bisogno d'insistere affinché si decida a lasciar fumare la gente, l'ha già fatto",_
> io direi _Non c'è bisogno di _*sfondare una porta aperta*. Voi che ne dite?
> 
> 
> Se invece s'intende dire "_è inutile insistere affinché NON faccia fumare nessuno (ORMAI ha deciso di lasciar fumare)"_, vanno bene le traduzioni già ampiamente discusse...



E un semplice "Non perdere tempo" ?


----------



## pebblespebbles

Ciao, ho trovato questo :
"To beat /flog a dead horse" ="E' una causa persa".
Instant English di John Peter Sloan"frustare+un+cavallo+morto"&source=bl&ots=CdWdZDVVOe&sig=oodBTy5XYOFZPjxOngMduuqbPhQ&hl=it&sa=X&ved=2ahUKEwj7nrulztjaAhWrK8AKHdBJBbEQ6AEwBnoECAEQAQ#v=onepage&q="frustare%20un%20cavallo%20morto"&f=false


Oppure nel contesto dell'OP strettamente :"parlare al vento"


----------

